

Internship in Bay Area? - DanielLeybzon

Hey everyone -<p>This is a shot in the dark but I&#x27;m hoping to learn how to code over the summer and would love to work at a start up. I&#x27;m currently enrolled in Stanford Class and am very eager to pick up real world experience. I&#x27;m open to doing any sort of coding and am based in MV. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could find an internship (I&#x27;m open to unpaid) or know anyone who might be looking for a hard working, though inexperienced, intern?
======
Wezc
Send me your contact information, CV and a little something about you (by
email, see my profile). I'll redirect you to a startup which is looking for
interns.

Is remote a problem for you ?

------
clinton_sf
Send you résumé over to jobs@quakelabs.com and reference Hacker News. I'll
take a look. We're based in Mountain View.

